# Verzweiflung wegen Adobe Reader X



## Minou333 (5 Oktober 2012)

Hallo und guten Abend,

vorige Woche fiel mir auf, dass ich keine PDF's mehr lesen kann, was ich mir nicht erklären konnte. Ich hatte keine Veränderungen vorgenommen, der Reader war normal drin, der Player auch, nur es war nichts mehr lesbar, wie z.B. mein wöchentlicher 'Mondkalender', immer Fehlermeldungen.

Ich habe alles probiert, immer kamen Fehlermeldungen die ich mir nicht erklären konnte so plötzlich. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir einen von den Web-Sites-Trojaner oder Viren eingefangen hatte, ich war nur noch verzweifelt.
Daher habe ich kurzentschlossen alles gelöscht ( Reader und Pleayer ) und neu geladen vor 2 Tagen. Jetzt geht nix mehr. Der Payer ist drauf, der Reader X wird geladen, kann die exe aber nicht öffnen. Ich krieg die Krise, hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen, bitte.

Kurz nachdem ich die exe aufgerufen habe, wird mit folgender Fehlermeldung gestoppt :
Fehlermeldung : 110 10
"Installation kann nicht auf diesem Betriebssystem installiert werden. Mindestanforderung unter : http://www.adobe.com/go/reader_system_regs_de."
Da kommt allerdings nur Error.

Keine Ahnung mehr was hier los ist, zumal bis vor 2 W. doch alles lief. Und wieso Betriebssystem falsch ?
Ich habe Windows XP 3 und nicht erst seit gestern, bin überall auf den neusten Updates, auch bei Mozilla Firefox ( Browser ) und Thunderbird, Antivirenprogramm ist Avast.
Bei einer der fehlgelaufenen Versuche fällt mir noch ein, da kam eine Meldung, dass man stellenweise das Antivirenprogramm abstellen sollte beim Installieren. Also darüber ist mir nichts bekannt, und danach soll ich das Antivir wieder neu installieren ?

Ihr seht, ich steh total auf dem Schlauch.......könnt Ihr versuchen zu helfen und welche Infos braucht Ihr noch ?

Ich wünsche erstmal ein schönes Wochenende to all...Minou


----------



## Reinhard (6 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Minou,

das Problem hatte ich ebenfalls (Windows XP 3). Ich habe den "X-Reader" komplett deinstalliert und mir unter http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5332 die Version 9.5 installiert. Danach den Reader gestartet und auf 9.5.2 aktualisieren lassen. Hat bei mir jedenfalls geholfen.

Auch dir ein schönes Wochenende

Reinhard


----------



## Minou333 (6 Oktober 2012)

Moin, moin Reinhard,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Es sah anfangs gut aus, Exe funktionierte, aber zum Schluß wieder die Meldung mit meinem Betriebssystem...aber ohne den ganzen Rest von vorher.
Wieviel Adobe's muss ich denn noch probieren, bis Eines zu meinem Betriebssystem passt ?
Ich habe noch mal die ganz genaue Version meines XP aufgeschrieben : 5.1.2600 Pack 3 Build 2600.

Dabei hatte ich doch vorher das 10.1.4 - also das Neuste mit updates - und was soll denn plötzlich passiert sein, dass hier jetzt nichts mehr geht ?

Was war denn bei Dir passiert, auch so plötzlich ohne Grund ? Und wie bist Du auf die Idee mit dem älteren Adobe gekommen oder ist das nicht älter ?

Jetzt kann ich nicht mehr und versuche mich zu erholen...gute Nacht.....Minou


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Minou333,
offenbar ist da Einiges verkorkst. Ich würde in dieser Situation Adobe komplett deinstallieren.
(Start-Systemsteuerung-Software und Adobe erst einmal komplett deinstallieren)
Im zweiten Schritt empfehle ich den Foxit-Reader als Alternative zum Lesen von PDF-Dateien.
Den findest Du hier: http://www.heise.de/download/foxit-reader.html

So und dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2012)

Minou333 schrieb:


> Mozilla Firefox ( Browser )


Ich hatte das Problem neulich auch erst und konnte feststellen, dass es mit WinWP und dem FF zusammen hing - bei Win7 ging alles reibungslos. Wie ich das damals gelöst habe, weiß ich nicht mehr aber die Installation von Firefox ist schon sehr dominant, die überlebt auch die Deinstallation des Browsers. Schau mal, ob dir das hier weiter hilft: http://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/PDF-Dateien in Firefox öffnen


----------



## Minou333 (7 Oktober 2012)

@ Devilfrank und @ Reducal,

ich habe in den letzten 6 Stdn. mehrfach beide Versionen probiert, vielen Dank für diese Hilfe.

Aber jetzt bin ich am Ende, habe Magenschmerzen und brauche dringend einen Wein.

Ich fing erst mit Deinem Vorschlag an, Reducal. Aber mir fiel beim 2. Mal ( komplette Wiederholung des Vorgangs ) auf, dass Du evtl. davon ausgegangen bist, dass der Reader noch bei mir auf dem PC ist ? Denn, nach den Anweisungen aus Deinem  Support-Link, sollte dort links in der Spalte 'Adobe' stehen mit dem üblichen PDF - Zeichen.
Also der gleiche normale Acrobat Reader X wie ich ihn hatte und dringend wieder haben muss, halt eben nur unter Mozilla 'aufzurufen'.
Ich habe leider nichts Anderes erreichen können..., oder seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen mehr ?


Dann hatte ich die Hoffnung mit Deinem Fremdprogramm, Devilfrank. Habe auch vorher wieder alles ordnungsgemäß gelöscht ( immer so korrekt mit Systemsteuereung, Software usw., ich bin auf PC angewiesen, sonst geht bei mir nix mehr...deswegen auch meine Probleme seit Tagen mit dem PDF... , ich muss es haben ) .
Habe Dein Foxit-Reader korrekt installiert und wollte 'fertigstellen'...dann kam wieder eine 'Fehlermeldung' die ich nun garnicht verstand. Es wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich mindestens Windows NT oder höher brauche ! Spätestens jetzt fühlte ich mich von meinem PC 'verarscht' und nicht mehr verstanden, sorry...

Jetzt brauchte ich erstmal Wein....aber bitte auch ganz dringend weiterhin Hilfe, dankeee...

Aber was ist denn nun bitte bei Uns passiert mit Adobe Acrobat X...ähnlicher Zeitpunkt usw., hat das evtl. mit dem Webseiten Trojaner oder sowas aus den letzten Wochen zu tun ?


Ich muss mal an etwas Anderes jetzt denken...schönen Sonntag für Euch und nochmal danke...
Minou


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Oktober 2012)

Minou333 schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich die Hoffnung mit Deinem Fremdprogramm, Devilfrank. Habe auch vorher wieder alles ordnungsgemäß gelöscht ( immer so korrekt mit Systemsteuereung, Software usw., ich bin auf PC angewiesen, sonst geht bei mir nix mehr...deswegen auch meine Probleme seit Tagen mit dem PDF... , ich muss es haben ) .
> Habe Dein Foxit-Reader korrekt installiert und wollte 'fertigstellen'...dann kam wieder eine 'Fehlermeldung' die ich nun garnicht verstand. Es wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich mindestens Windows NT oder höher brauche ! Spätestens jetzt fühlte ich mich von meinem PC 'verarscht' und nicht mehr verstanden, sorry...


 
Pffff, das klingt allerdings komisch.
Jetzt heißt es die grauen Zellen anstrengen und herausfinden, wann dieses Problem das erste Mal auftrat. Dann bei der Systemwiederherstellung den verfügbaren Zeitpunkt wählen, bevor das Disaster losging.



> Systemwiederherstellung unter Windows XP nutzen:
> Öffnen Sie über das Start-Menü von Windows XP den Eintrag Hilfe- und Support.
> Wählen Sie die Aufgabe Computeränderungen mit der Systemwiederherstellung rückgängig machen. Auch beim ersten Festlegen des Systemwiederherstellungspunkts muss diese Option gewählt werden.
> Im nächsten Schritt wählen Sie die Option Computer zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt wiederherstellen aus. Klicken Sie dann auf Weiter.
> ...


 
Damit sollte das Problem behoben sein. Aber Achtung: Alle Änderungen am System (Installationen, Updates etc.) sind dann verloren.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Oktober 2012)

http://www.tracker-software.com/product/downloads

Ich nehm den.


----------



## Minou333 (8 Oktober 2012)

Der Jurist schrieb:


> http://www.tracker-software.com/product/downloads
> 
> Ich nehm den.


 

Danke für den netten Versuch @ Jurist...leider wurde auch das Programm abgelehnt mit einem exe. Problembericht, und wieder mit dem Hinweis auf NT. Ich habe den Bericht aber nicht abgeschickt.

Ich brauche aber ganz dringend z.B. meine PDF's, ich muss die ausdrucken und lesen können...nur wie ?

Ich dreh langsam durch, was bitte, ist mit oder auf meinem PC passiert vor ca. 2 Wochen ?

Schönen Abend....Minou


----------



## Minou333 (8 Oktober 2012)

@ Devilfrank

Ich versuche jetzt heute Nacht noch Deine Chance...dann weiss ich nicht mehr weiter....danke und bis später mal...
Minou


----------

